# Measurements for the lottery picks?



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

The 'lottery picks' were supposed in Chicago today, does anyone have their measurements?

Jumaine Jones says LeBron is only about 6'5"...but he'll still be the #1 pick, even is he measured in a 6'2". I'm interested to see where big Pavel and the others size up.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes, those measurements would be nice to see.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Here is something*

"He's huge," said Central Michigan center Chris Kaman, expected to be drafted in the top 10. "He's 7-5 and he's got a (standing reach) of 10 feet (actually 9 feet, 8 inches as measured by NBA officials)."
http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_2020618,00.html

So they have benn measured just they haven't been realeased


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

James Lang is only 6-8!


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

Everyone turned on me when i stated that melo was not consenous number 3 and I like my raps situation we could either get the big serbian bull or we get melo


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

And so James Lang is 6'8.25" without shoes, it really isn't a big deal. In shoes, he's 6'9. The NBA lists players with shoes on, and there are countless players in the NBA that are 6'9. Plus, Lang's wingspan is 7'6.25" which is remarkable. The only problem I have with his measurements would be his weight, but thats obvious.


----------



## bball43jones (Jun 2, 2003)

Carmelo measured at 6'6", 7' wingspan, 8'91/2" reach.

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~1442249,00.html


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

Also James Lang is only what, 18 or 19. He has plenty of time to grow and get taller.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Profanity</b>!
> Also James Lang is only what, 18 or 19. He has plenty of time to grow and get taller.


It's possible, but not likely.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Here are 2 more*

Chris Bosh is 6-11 and a 1/2 in shoes
Michael Sweetney 6-8 in shoes.

Also The Heat attended a Saturday workout in Chicago by Polish forward Maciej Lampe. The 7-footer displayed a deft shooting touch in previous workouts, but also proved unable to dunk when jumping off one foot. That's kinda weird.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Can't Lampe dunk jumping off one foot?????  
That's pretty bad considering he's a 7 footer......


----------



## connseanery (May 24, 2003)

Seems Lampe is a really poor athlete. I'm not sure which position he would play in the pros. Dirk Nowitzki is a solid athlete and he's still a poor defender. Imagine him with no athletic ability and you've got the problem with Lampe.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> Can't Lampe dunk jumping off one foot?????
> That's pretty bad considering he's a 7 footer......


This guy has to drop right out of the first round for that....geez, that is pathetic.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> This guy has to drop right out of the first round for that....geez, that is pathetic.


:yes:


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> This guy has to drop right out of the first round for that....geez, that is pathetic.


Hey I didn't say Maciej "AIR" Lampe has to drop out of the first round because of his poor athleticism.........


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:



OK, Maybe i was too harsh..i'm sure he has one heckuva SET-SHOT!  :grinning:


----------



## connseanery (May 24, 2003)

He's a poor man's Danny Ferry. Someone buy him the Air Alert jump training program.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>connseanery</b>!
> He's a poor man's Danny Ferry. Someone buy him the Air Alert jump training program.



or lower the rims...Cool name you have by the way Connseanery.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Felton Spencer! Felton Spencer!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> For Bosh, who measured at a surprising 6-11/2 in shoes, the issue is his lithe 225-pound frame.
> 
> "I guess there's a debate about whether I'm a small forward or a power forward," he said. "The only way to decide is to play both. I'm thinking it will be power forward. At the beginning stages, it's going to be tough. My immediate goal is to get to 235."


Bosh gained 15 pounds? impressive.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

As expected, Texas sophomore point guard T.J. Ford came up a little short, measuring at 5 feet, 11 inches without shoes and 61/4 with shoes.

This has helped his stock imo


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

If I understand correctly what he was asked to do, it shouldn't be that easy to dunk on one foot with no steps, even for a 7 footer.
I don't know how many players can do it, he probably needs at least a 20 inches vertical to dunk.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

id rather have Wang ZhiZHI over Lampe


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ryoga</b>!
> If I understand correctly what he was asked to do, it shouldn't be that easy to dunk on one foot with no steps, even for a 7 footer.
> I don't know how many players can do it, he probably needs at least a 20 inches vertical to dunk.


At least a 20 inch vertical?! I have a 27 inch vert, and I'm 13.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

wow Ford is a legit 6 footer. That REALLY helps his stock. Why won't they release the whole thing dammit? I want to know about Sofoklis.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> At least a 20 inch vertical?! I have a 27 inch vert, and I'm 13.


Im 14 5'7 , how tall are you?


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm about 5'11" (according to my PE teacher, who measured me). SO close to dunking.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> I'm about 5'11" (according to my PE teacher, who measured me). SO close to dunking.


I can dunk 8 1/2, I really have no ups just good crossover,jumper and im really good rebounder considering my size.
I can ALMOST dunk 9, 10 give me 2-3 years


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> I can dunk 8 1/2, I really have no ups just good crossover,jumper and im really good rebounder considering my size.
> I can ALMOST dunk 9, 10 give me 2-3 years


I can dunk 8 1/2, dunk 9, so close to 10.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

LeBron James is not 6'5 as Jones stated.. I saw him hugging Carmelo Anthony after a game and had an inch on him.. around that much at least.. and melo' is 6'8.... so if that is true that would make melo' 6'4.. ? that seems to be fishy....


comments anyone?


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

melo was measured at 6-6. Lebron is probably an inch or two taller.


----------



## Bearcat (Jul 15, 2002)

Carmelo came in at 6'7 1/2 inches in shoes. That means he will be listed by the NBA as being 6'8. If Bosh came in at 6'11 1/2 inches in shoes he will be listed as being a 7 footer by the NBA. If you hit 1/2 inches in shoes they bump you up, not down when it comes to "official" height given by the NBA...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Can someone please post a link where it shows everyone's height?


----------



## Bearcat (Jul 15, 2002)

Dont have a list of everyone but here is an article on Anthony where it says he came in at 6'7 1/2 in shoes. 



"Anthony looked quite fit. In Chicago, he weighed in at 233 pounds. His heights were recorded as 6-foot-6 ¼ without shoes and 6-7 ½ with shoes."


http://rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_2020622,00.html


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

He'll be listed at 6'7 . For example, Qyntel Woods came in at 6'7 1/2 w/o shoes, 6'8 1/2 w/shoes...but he's listed at 6'8.


----------



## Bearcat (Jul 15, 2002)

Steve Logan came in at 5'10 1/2 in shoes last year at Chicago and they list him as being 6 feet. I bet it has to do with if they are under or over. Woods must of come in a bit under 1/2 inch while Logan came in a little over it. I wonder where Carmelo came in and if he is gonna be listed as 6'8 or 6'7. I thought they go up as long as you make a 1/2 inch in shoes but what if you say is correct then they must do it on if you come in a little over or under that 1/2 inch...


----------



## Bearcat (Jul 15, 2002)

Oops typo. Logan came in at 5'11 1/2 in shoes and was listed as being 6 feet by the NBA. He was 5'10 without...


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

Anyone hear the "official" measure on Darko? I know Chad Ford reported him being 7'1 with shoes.


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

Put LBJ's height to rest! Jones doesn't know anything. Look at all of James' pictures next to people of known height. He is at least 2 inches taller than MJ when receiving the MVP for the Capital Classic and next to T-Mac he is taller. I'll try to find the picture but I think everyone has seen it. They just did not think about it when they were looking at it. Once again, negative doubters trying to get to LBJ even when there is NO truth behind it. Maybe Jones is jealous of LBJ now; I don't know what his problem is.

PS
Melo looks 6'7'' in comparrison to other players. He could be 6'8''. I doubt 6'6''.


----------



## bball43jones (Jun 2, 2003)

Thats right, pictures are the way to determine height not measuring people. When the NBA measured Melo at 6'6" they forgot to look at a picture. PLEEEEASE.


----------



## Bearcat (Jul 15, 2002)

He came in at 6'6 1/4 without shoes and 6'7 1/2 with shoes. Since the NBA uses height with shoes the question is will he be listed as 6'7 or 6'8. Anyone listed as 6'6 by the NBA is 6'4 to 6'5 without shoes...


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

> He'll be listed at 6'7 . For example, Qyntel Woods came in at 6'7 1/2 w/o shoes, 6'8 1/2 w/shoes...but he's listed at 6'8.


Where'd you get this idea? Qyntel was an even 6'7" without shoes and 6'8" with...that's why he was listed as 6'8". His weight was 213 but he's listed as 221...so I'm guessing the NBA takes weight measurements with sneakers and gear on?

If you want an interesting height case, look at Yao Ming. He was measured as 7'5" in his socks and a little over 7'6" in his sneakers. For some reason the league lists him as only 7'5" though. Maybe for marketing...since everyone recognizes him as 7'5"?

Anyway...I'm very curious as to what Lebron's final measurements were. I wonder why it's so hard to access this information?


----------



## TheVoiceOfSanity (Jun 9, 2003)

Lebron measured in at 6'7 without shoes & 6'8 with shoes. He is 245 lbs.

Sourec: Ohio newspaper


----------

